# Madone Serial number (for size)?



## ryan_border (Aug 7, 2008)

Is there somebody who can tell me what size this is?
WL3211810

Thanks-


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

No, unfortunately while I am unfamiliar with the current alpha-numeric serial codes of current Madones, and past ones, I am pretty sure that Trek doesn't include sizing in the serial number. I would think the W or WL refers to Waterloo, so it is an OCLV build, but that is all. 

Early years (70s and early 80s) saw a mixed bag of sequential runs based on model type (but no designation for model), then the numbers started to correspond to build date (month and year) and sequential run to a particular model. Now I have no clue. 08+ Madones are WTUxxxXxxxX

I had a 56cm 2005 Madone 5.2SL with WL32xxxxx. The balance of the numbers don't seem to correspond to the 5.2 or 2005 or 56cm, seem to be a straight sequential number.

zac

EDIT: Ryan do you have the frame in hand, or is it an ebay/CL type thing? The size can be determined by measuring from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat post collar.


----------



## ryan_border (Aug 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

I've been trying to buy a new OCLV frame/bike. The last two I've looked at have been mis-identified by the sellers, and so I'm a little paranoid about being sure that the size is correct. I've asked the seller of this one to take a picture of the stamp in the rear drop-out; but thought it was also worth a shot to see if the S/N could be decoded. Curiously, I called up Trek, who told me they couldn't find it in their database. I've got a good picture of the S/N sticker, so I'm sure I've got it right.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ryan_border said:


> I've been trying to buy a new OCLV frame/bike. The last two I've looked at have been mis-identified by the sellers, and so I'm a little paranoid about being sure that the size is correct. I've asked the seller of this one to take a picture of the stamp in the rear drop-out; but thought it was also worth a shot to see if the S/N could be decoded. Curiously, I called up Trek, who told me they couldn't find it in their database. I've got a good picture of the S/N sticker, so I'm sure I've got it right.


I was just about to reedit my post again about the size in the rear dropout, but you beat me to it. Don't know why Trek doesn't have the S/N in their dB...sounds odd. Next time you call ask them what the S/N means? I am always curious about those types of things.

Ryan for curiousity sake for the bike you posted the S/N for what kind of bike is it? maybe if you post the year, model the s/n may actually be able to be decifered. 

I wonder if the 32 is significant?


----------



## ryan_border (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't have frame in hand. Otherwise I'd just measure it myself- it's a potential purchase a few states away. I'm ready to pull the trigger, as soon as I'm %100 sure of the size. As I mentioned, I've found that Trek stamps the size on the inside of one of the rear dropouts (seems to move side-to-side, depending on year), so it's very easy to check, if you have the frame in-hand.

Yesterday, I met a local guy who was selling his "54cm" Madone 5.2. Got to talking with him, and learned the reason he was selling it was because he'd been unable to make it fit right after fighting with it for over a year. He was almost exactly my height. I hopped on it, and immediately realized it was big (I have an older 54cm 5200). I popped the rear wheel, checked the dropout, and clear-as-day, it was stamped "58". A lot of things suddenly "made sense" to the seller, and he was off to go have a serious chat with the LBS that sold it to him. Too bad: it was exactly what I was lookin' for and I was ready to buy it on the spot.

Ryan.


----------



## ryan_border (Aug 7, 2008)

Bike in question is a 110 Madone. Advertised as a 2005. Seller says it's a 56cm.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

So it is a 5.2sl if it is a 110. The straight 5.2 had the shark fin and was OCLV 120.


----------



## ryan_border (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes- 110 sticker is clearly there, and there is no seat-tube shark fin.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Ryan, its a great bike and you will love it. It is noticeably better than the 5200.

Here's mine


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> The size can be determined by measuring from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat post collar.


Is this true? I thought there was a 'V' mark scribed into the seat mast. Measuring from the center of BB to it would provide the frame size. It also serves as the effective TT mark - where the horizontal TT would intersect the seat tube, if there was one..


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Is this true? I thought there was a 'V' mark scribed into the seat mast. Measuring from the center of BB to it would provide the frame size. It also serves as the effective TT mark - where the horizontal TT would intersect the seat tube, if there was one..


Yes, this isn't the current Madones, the pre-08s have the horizontal TT and the size can easily be measured if you don't know where it is stamped. The pre-08s did not have a seat mast, just the traditional seat post.

zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> Yes, this isn't the current Madones, the pre-08s have the horizontal TT and the size can easily be measured if you don't know where it is stamped. The pre-08s did not have a seat mast, just the traditional seat post.
> 
> zac


Ah, gotcha. Nevermind..


----------

